# Back At You!



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Does anyone know of a cheap way to send things back to the US? We used a number of "boxes" coming over from the US to the Philippines - door to door...Very reasonable and could pack quite a bit inside for cheap$. I have some used appliances 110 that I would like to ship east to the US. Any ideas? Regular posting would be more than the actual replacement costs.

Thanks

Reba


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Does anyone know of a cheap way to send things back to the US? We used a number of "boxes" coming over from the US to the Philippines - door to door...Very reasonable and could pack quite a bit inside for cheap$. I have some used appliances 110 that I would like to ship east to the US. Any ideas? Regular posting would be more than the actual replacement costs.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Reba


BB is a special deal, uses empty containers going back to China. Other direction is normal sea freight.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

It will be more expensive to ship than what you could buy new for in the US. I would use them yourself or discard. Depending on the appliance you can sometimes get them converted to 220V for a few hundred pesos.


----------

